# Using Trixx to OC 7950, do I need to set power limit in CCC?



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 11, 2013)

Overclocking using Sapphire Trixx, there is no power limiter control, do I need to set this seperately in CCC or not? I'm thinking yes as it will throttle under idle *LOAD* like it does when I use CCC to overclock without raising the power limit.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2013)

Are you using the latest version?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2013)

Don't adjust board power until you notice clocks throttle. Newer boost cards will actually perform worse with board power adjusted.

Card throttling at idle has nothing to do with Board Power.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't use a boost bios. I have no ill effects of raising the power limit... and benchmark scores are consistent to where they should be.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 11, 2013)

erocker said:


> I don't use a boost bios. I have no ill effects of raising the power limit... and benchmark scores are consistent to where they should be.



I have four cards, two new each of 7950 and 7970, and two old, 7950 and 7970 each. Old cards, yes. New cards, man, they are odd.

And it's not BIOS...been there, done that. BIOS for older cards don't work well on newer cards, if they work at all. There are two version of both BOOST and non-BOOST BIOSes, as far as I can tell..at least, one set will work one old cards, but not so much on new, and the other is the opposite. I've done well over 1000 BIOS flashes, and got the benchmarks to match. Even 3DMark 2013...already done over 200 benchmarks.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 12, 2013)

erocker said:


> Are you using the latest version?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130311/trexxxx.jpg



From your SS it appears not.



cadaveca said:


> Don't adjust board power until you notice clocks throttle. Newer boost cards will actually perform worse with board power adjusted.
> 
> Card throttling at idle has nothing to do with Board Power.



My bad, I meant load not idle, corrected.


----------



## Phusius (Mar 12, 2013)

i do 1125v @ 1100 core/1502 mem

1144v @ 1150 core/1502 mem

1175v @ 1200 core/1502 mem

always 100% stable for me with those numbers.  i get really fucking loud coil whine with the 1200 core one.  even with vysnc on


----------



## buildzoid (Mar 12, 2013)

Whatever you do do not enable CCC overdrive as it totally messes with voltage control on boost cards. I couldn't get my card over 1.175v for a month because I had CCC overdrive enabled. This is true for most new Sapphire cards. The board power Li in Trixx does the same without locking voltage.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 12, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> board power Li



sorry for slightly OT, but anyone got an idea for a better label with the available space?


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2013)

"Power Limit" makes sense.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 13, 2013)

erocker said:


> "Power Limit" makes sense.



simple but effective  will be included in next version


----------

